# Sawpod



## SteveBullman (Feb 16, 2008)

Heres some footage I shot to showcase the sawpod for a competition.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS4590ZtE1s&eurl=http://###############/forum/showthread.php?t=991


----------



## nicholasthorn (Feb 20, 2008)

*no saftey*

where was his saftey lines  very risky even though a good climber ?????


----------



## SteveBullman (Feb 21, 2008)

what do you mean where were my safety lines? was it not clearly obvious i was anchored in?


----------



## nicholasthorn (Feb 21, 2008)

must be the new invisible ropes or the color blends in with the trees neverless i admire your climbing skills 
regards nicholas:jester:


----------



## SteveBullman (Feb 22, 2008)

thankyou mate....i was most definetly anchored up high and carried a lanyard, although didnt tie in twice so often as it was all silky work.


----------



## bakerc8 (Aug 12, 2008)

i saw the line


----------

